# WISMEC EVOLV REULEAUX DNA200 TEMPERATURE CONTROL 200W IN STOCK



## Gizmo (23/11/15)

Is now in stock at Vape King 

http://www.vapeking.co.za/wismec-evolv-reuleaux-dna200-temperature-control-200w.html

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## JackalR (23/11/15)

Saw this beauty arrive this morning. Suffice to say looks like my Christmas bonus is already been spent 

And a big thanks for sorting out the issues with my goblin mini. Vaping like a champ

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo (23/11/15)

Some fun with DNA 200





















Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

